# Can I get this old thread moved, please and thank you?



## Knightfall (Jan 21, 2017)

Can I get my old Lands of Harqual thread moved into the Older D&D Editions forum. (Either that or, if it's possible, move it to my World of Kulan campaign group forum.)

Right now, it's in the 5th Edition forum, which is probably not a good place for it (as a D&D v.3.5 setting), as I'm going to adding more post there as I work on my Hexographer maps for Harqual.

Thank you,

KF


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 21, 2017)

Moved to "Older" forum.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 21, 2017)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Moved to "Older" forum.



Thanks.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 2, 2017)

If it's okay, can I get this Kulan thread moved to the "Older" forum as well: Kanpur: The Ancient Lands.

Last time, I promise.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 3, 2017)

Did it!


----------

